# Prevent robbing with an entrance feeder



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

yes it will work, however there seems to be an unrealistic fear of robbing on this site from the use of entrance feeders. Oh id do agree that in instances an entrance feeder can promote robbing. however the bill of most entrance feeders goes into the hive. if a hive is weak and cannot defend it simply modify a wooden entrance reducer to accommodate the feeder, while keeping the entrance at a size the bees can defend. it is not like there are entire hives of Attila the Honey bee patrolling the skies looking for hives to pillage. if a scout wanders through a small hive entrance and is attacked he don't go home and get his buddies.


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> yes it will work, however there seems to be an unrealistic fear of robbing on this site from the use of entrance feeders.


Speak for yourself. I lost hundreds of dollars worth of nucs last year to those darn boardman feeders. Only use those on well established hives that have the strength to keep the syrup cleaned up as it drips. 

Why not cut out plywood for top and drill hole on top for jar. Works perfectly.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> Do you all think this will work?


Yes, I think that will be helpful. I would consider reducing the opening of the tunnel down as well.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I lost a new queen and a trapout last week to robbing partially from a entrance feeder.


----------



## Alwayslearning (May 19, 2013)

BeeCurious said:


> Yes, I think that will be helpful. I would consider reducing the opening of the tunnel down as well.


As soon as I feel comfortable that the foragers know how to get into the tunnel, I will definitely reduce the size.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe try using a 'pail' top feeder on top of the inner cover with an empty box then the outer cover...you can refill the pail without bothering the girls


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We cut a slot in the end of some of our TBHs exactly the size of a boardman feeder entrance. The feeder entrance goes in the slot and the jar stays on the outside where you can monitor and refill it. It works great and no robbers can get to it.

Go to this link and scroll down until you see a picture of it. 

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/news/page/6/


----------

